
It Appears China Is Building a Massive Espionage Database on America - danielrm26
https://danielmiessler.com/blog/china-seems-to-be-building-a-massive-espionage-database-on-america/
======
Paraesthetic
Fantastic Article, so many don't see the big picture here, but China isn't a
friendly nation, they are a hostile dictatorship that subvert their own
citizens and constantly disregard human rights. This is the cold war, but the
war is on our data.

------
na85
Hand-wringing about cyber war aside, the question that really needs answered
is: what paradigm shift needs to happen before breaches stop being
depressingly common, and why isn't that shift happening?

~~~
diplo24
Really simple, there needs to be a cold war-mentality cultural shift in
America. People need to ostracize their friends who are pro-China, and
politicians need to know that they have the unanimous support of the people
before we begin to defend and reorient ourselves (certainly on many different
levels). Unfortunately, a fair amount of businessmen and a handful of
billionaires have business interests in China (while our middle class has a
knife twisted into its back), and push pro-China anti-trade war propaganda
through the various media outlets that they own, like WaP, NYT, Economist,
Financial Times, and so many reasonably intelligent people are deceived into
believing that is a fallacy to oppose China, blasting you with sophistic
comparisons like the Thucydides Trap. Also, in 2018, we had the unfortunate
problem of the Democrats rabidly opposing the trade war, because they believed
it to be of their advantage to make Trump look like a fool for engaging in it
and against China, while informing people that Russia is the true enemy and
that Trump is complicit with them. However, now that the election is over, I
think that will die down and their will be bipartisan action. If and only when
the people are united against China will there be a stand, although that may
not come to pass until things are too late - our culture is more interested in
noble virtue signaling and Marvel movies

~~~
ogn3rd
Except our government leaders are in bed with the enemy. How do we fix that?

~~~
diplo24
I'm not really sure what you're talking about. If you're referring to the
president, I don't really think Trump is the Manchurian candidate or a slave
to Saudi Arabia or anything like that and I think most people who seriously
believe that crap, outside of small talk, are not that bright. Feinstein has
had several very questionable ties to China . In another era, she would have
been investigated and tried for treason. Other than that, I am not aware of
any legitimate conspiracies of politicians on either side of the aisle with
strong ties to China, but if you can link me to anything legitimate I'm
interested. I think the media and wealthy business interests are almost solely
to blame.

------
webmaven
The scale of the effort is mind-boggling.

For a straight population-based comparison, China (~1.4B) building a database
of every American (~300M), is like the USA building a database of everyone in
the UK or France (~64M).

I also imagine there will be a _lot_ of badly correlated records, leading to
Brazil-like Tuttle/Buttle errors.

------
justinclift
The DNA break in prediction is interesting.

While potential useful longer term, for a short to medium term thing it's more
likely to be a biometric info hack. (eg retina, face, fingerprints)

Those at least can lead to faked duplicates, which the other leaked info can
be put into the field with as well.

Thinking about it more, with DNA info at hand for a target individual... if a
state actor can manufacture sufficient credible matching DNA for a target to
leave at a manufactured crime scene, that opens up some possibilities.

~~~
EricE
Framing people? Please!

DNA = targeted biological weapons

Let that sink in.

~~~
justinclift
Both are different types of "damage".

Framing someone can discredit them, their position, or influence them to
become an actor/agent for your benefit. Depending on who's doing the framing
(etc).

Targeted biological weapons fulfill a different purpose. ;)

------
ohiovr
Personalized bio weapons and future plans going on for centuries. Sounds silly
to me, the case is over done.

